
Facebook Application Verification Program - sanj
http://developers.new.facebook.com/verification.php
======
kirse
If I was still an FB developer I'd be enraged that Facebook would require me
to pay a stupid fee just to get this priority placement, especially if my app
was high quality.

Facebook should be taking the best apps and highlighting them as a service to
their users. Developers of quality apps are adding value to Facebook, and now
they have to pay a fee for that? Ridiculous.

~~~
snprbob86
They provide a ton of services for free: auth+auth, a data store, etc. They
also don't have any obligation to you. You don't NEED to create a Facebook
application. Simply because you are providing value to their users, doesn't
mean they owe you these services.

In fact, chances are that you are providing significantly more value to your
own organization than you'd ever be providing to Facebook. In that light, it
seems quite reasonable for them to charge you however they please.

~~~
incomethax
Add that to the fact that some people are estimating the facebook app industry
to be making over $100 mil, while facebook itself still has trouble trying to
moneterize, which is all conducive to facebook (legitimately in my opinion)
charging app devs for a smiley face sticker.

But that also opens up an interesting business model for facebook: build the
platform for users to use for free, then charge developers to use your
platform to get access to the users. They could even go for a flat percentage
of the app revenue.

------
sanj
The problem is that because 98% of the apps are pretty useless, getting above
that noise is very difficult.

